# 2010 ECRC KICK OFF PARTY!!!



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">On behalf of the Emerald Coast Redfish Club, I invite you and your family to join us for our 2010 Kick Off Party. It will be held January 16<SUP>th</SUP>, next Saturday, at the Lucky Snapper Bar & Restaurant located on the Destin Harbor, from 6:00 PM to 9:00 PM. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Whether you?ve been with us in the past, are thinking about joining, or just want to tell a fish story, this is a very fun and informative event to attend. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">This will also be an opportunity to take care of your registration and tournament entry fees for the 2010 Tournament Series. Rather then spending 10 minutes every morning at the tournament check-in, take care of it NOW! We will be accepting cash or checks for:<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2010 Membership Fee: $35.00 / Person<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2010 Membership Fee & all 2010 Tournament Entry Fees: $100.00 / Person <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">We have many special plans and announcements for the 2010 season we want to share and hope to see you there! If you have any questions about this event or 2010 season, please don?t hesitate to contact me directly.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Thanks,<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Jim Jimenez<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">ECRC President<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">[email protected]<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">(850) 450-4298


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

This sucks,

I will not be able to make the Kick-Party!!!!:boo Still trying to finish this damn power plant. Dawna and Tony will be there and ready to buy a round or two of shots though!!

Look forward to 2010 gonna be great, the finishing touches are being put on me and Dawna's new sled. Should be unveiling her really soon. You guy's are in trouble this year!!!!!!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree, this sucks! I would love to attend but it's the middle of the hunting season and the middle of the start of the rut! I'll be two hours to the north of here trying to fill my freezer withsomeland lovingwild game!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

see you there jimmy


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Let's Get It On.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm literally coming outta the woods for this one. I'll be hunting Friday and Saturday morning, but I'll be hooking up with Lane, (not literally...well, hmmmm) and we will there. Looking forward to seeingsome good friends there andmeeting some new ones.


----------

